# Fish Intelligence



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello All!

I'm new to fishkeeping and aquatic plants but have been wanting to get in on the hobby for a while. This is my first official thread so I hope to leave a good impression. I'm curious to read about any personal experiences with displays of fish intelligence. As a bird keeper I have been left astounded at the curious and inquisitive nature of birds. I was wondering how most fish measure up. Now, I certainly don't want to start any kind war of words as to who's smarter.

-DeadAlienBody


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

Most of my fish have begun to notice when i'm standing at the aquarium if i'm going to feed them or not based on if i'm holding the bottle. I've had a gourami trained to take the food out of my hands if i held it just above the water level. 

That's about the most intelligence that my fish have shown. My cats however are a completely different story i swear they can read minds!

Welcome to APC!


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Other creatures are different. Not dumb!


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

I recommend the book "Fish Behavior in the Aquarium and in the Wild":

http://www.amazon.com/Fish-Behavior-Aquarium-Comstock-books/dp/0801487722


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Well, there really is no comparing the two taxa considering both birds and fish live in two hugely different worlds. It also really depends on your personal definition of "smart". I would say that captive fish are much more rooted into "natural" behavior than a captive bird is. 

So, if you grade the behavior of "being more friendly towards humans and interacting with humans" as being a higher level of thinking, birds win. Fish will interact with humans but it is on a different level and not all fish do it. 

I guess if you're looking at fish to see if they are curious or inquisitive, most are not. Fish in general are a prey animal. Birds are mainly predators. Curiosity is inherent in the latter while the prey animals would get no benefit from putting themselves out there for the sake of exploration. Those that do that get eaten and their genes are not passed on to the next generation. The wary fish do and we get wary fish. 

With that being said, I think people who like birds also like fish. Why? I don't know but I am one that enjoys both groups.


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you for the well thought out input Six! I have been told by a friend who keeps fish in the cichlid family that their intelligence can be scary at times. She swears by their abilities to recognize both her and the environment outside the tank. Her angelfish and discus are particularly prone to that. It's certainly something worth replicating in a more secure lab environment.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.reachingtheanimalmind.com/

Information about all sorts of animals, including an Oscar that learned to swim through a hoop, with video of how she did it.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Six said:


> With that being said, I think people who like birds also like fish. Why? I don't know but I am one that enjoys both groups.


I had to nod when I read that part because I'm the same way. I love birds and fish equally. I love all animals but these are the two I seem to take a liking to the most.

I will have to disagree that most fish are not curious or inquisitive. The little guppies I had in the past were too nosy for their own good. When I would put my hand into the tank to trim up plants, they liked to play around my hand. They also liked to nip at my skin and sometimes, try to mate with my hand. LOL There was no fear at all and the same goes for my new little ones and especially Max, my betta.



DeadAlienBody said:


> She swears by their abilities to recognize both her and the environment outside the tank.


This is how my fish are as well. They come to the front of the tank to greet me when I walk into the room. It's so cute.


----------



## fishyerik (Oct 8, 2008)

I have to disagree about fish beeing generally prey animal, as opposed to birds beeing mainly predators. Both groups have similar places in their environments food chains, but I can agree that when they're part of the same food chain, the general rule is that the bird eats the fish.

I also disagree about fish beeing more rooted into "natural" behavior than a captive bird is, that differs from species to species and level of domestication. 

I'd say that intelligence is more a factor of the certain species, for example a fish with a brain that weighs a few micrograms can't be all that smart, but a big opprtunistic cichlid both have the fysical possibility and evolutionary reason to have some intelligence. 

On the other hand perhaps a quail doesn't have a very large brain, and their niche does not demand much more intelligence then what some insects have.


----------



## Rtifs (Nov 6, 2009)

I’ll probably get in trouble for saying this, but fish (even the big ones) have brains the size of a breadcrumb. They react to their environment according to their instincts. They aren’t thinking about anything. 

My betta will bite my finger anytime I stick it into the tank. I’m just a source of food to her. When she sees me she eats, that’s all her fishy little brain can process. If I fit in her mouth I’d stay as far away as possible.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

fishyerik said:


> I'd say that intelligence is more a factor of the certain species, for example a fish with a brain that weighs a few micrograms can't be all that smart, but a big opprtunistic cichlid both have the fysical possibility and evolutionary reason to have some intelligence.


I don't agree with this only because a lot of humans are proof that just because you have a larger brain, it doesn't mean you are intelligent. I've encountered many, many stupid people throughout my life and believe me, a larger brain does not equal intelligence.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Rtifs said:


> They react to their environment according to their instincts. They aren't thinking about anything.


After reading the book Fish Behavior in the Aquarium and in the Wild, you will have an 180-degree change regarding fish intelligence.

To trace fish intelligence to brain structure, I suggest the book Behavior and Physiology of Fish.


----------



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 5, 2010)

I think it depends on the fish also. My old midas would let me pet it, but if anyone else stuck their hand in the tank, he would try to bite them.


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

Red_Rose said:


> I don't agree with this only because a lot of humans are proof that just because you have a larger brain, it doesn't mean you are intelligent. I've encountered many, many stupid people throughout my life and believe me, a larger brain does not equal intelligence.


+1 on this! going a bit off topic but I have to tell this one... I work retail and run into some very stupid people everyday. About 2 days ago some one asked me if they could use the store phone to call their mom to see if she could pick her up at the mall I over heard the conversation and no kidding this is what she said "is you comin? or is you isn't?"

My theory about having a bigger brain is that it allows us to take in so much useless information that we are able to actually become less intelligent over time. A lot of people tend to focus so much of their brain power to pop culture, what the celebs are tweeting, and what the latest drama is on the jersey shore. That it in turn has a negative impact on over all intelligence since we allow to waste so much of our greatest tool to meaningless information.

Now i'm not saying that i don't waste my brain with stuff that really doesn't matter (i'm a huge sucker for music and spend a lot of time looking up new bands).

Having no priorities other than survival is one area that animals (fish included) will always top humans. But at the same time animals don't have the ability to enjoy life the way that we do. So i guess we both have our ups and downs.


----------

